# Lens Filter for 70-200mm f2.8 IS II



## Dylan777 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Thanks to jhubson1 for the $400 of saving on a new 70-200mm f2.8 IS II lens.

To be honest...this is my first "L" lens purchase as Brand New. All my other lenses were purchased used, but I do like them all.

I need a filter for this lens. *The main reason I need a filter is to protect the front glass from dust and scratches* - and YES the lens hood will be attached to the lens.

I don't want to loose alot of light due to the filter.

Any suggestion guys?

Thank you,
Dylan


----------



## JR (Dec 3, 2011)

I use B+W MRC clear filter for all my L lenses and have been very happy with them. I also have some UV haze and polarizing filters from B+W...they all work great. I know there are other good filter company out there but you cannot go wrong with B+W...worth every penny!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Dec 3, 2011)

When I first got into photography, I tried to research as much as I could and one thing was filters. I read about Tiffen, to Hoya to B+W and pricy Heliopan. In the end I went with B+W because I didn't want to compromise the image quality or budget any more than I needed to. I didn't go with Hoya because I read that they were harder to clean and their aluminum ring sometimes make it hard to take on and off. B+W and I think Heliopan use brass rings.

But no matter what filter you get, make sure you it has multi-coating. B+W has both non multi-coated and multi-coated. double check! (almost made this mistake)

(I use B+W MRC Clear UV filter because it was cheaper than the clear protective filter. no idea why)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 3, 2011)

B+W MRC UV is what I use (on 9 L-series and 2 non-L lenses). The new Nano coat has less light loss, but the difference is minimal (99.1% transmission vs. 99.5%). 

For that lens, the standard F-Pro mount is fine.


----------



## Zo0m (Dec 3, 2011)

I use b+w filters on all of my lenses and i am very happy with them... Why be a cheepskate with filters when you buy a fancy lens for 2000usd? Although the hoya hmc uv filters seems to produce very good results though... Hope you'll be happy with your lens!


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 4, 2011)

Add another B+W user to the list.

I also just bought the 70-200 thanks to the massive savings. And on the same purchase I added the B+W MRC UV filter. I've easily spent over 30 hours (non-consecutive, of course!) on researching filters, and overall the B+W seemed to be a better choice.



Zo0m said:


> Why be a cheepskate with filters when you buy a fancy lens for 2000usd?


I hear you on this. I work in a camera store and I can't count how many times photographers cheap out on their filter. It makes me cringe every time I have to ring up a basic Hoya or Kenko for someone's high-end lens after having explained the benefits of the B+W.

Then again...I can't begin to tell you how many "professional" photographers we have out here shooting exclusively in green mode.


----------



## 87vr6 (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally like my Singh Ray VariND on the 70-200... It's nice to be able to force the aperture open in bright daylight, etc....


----------



## pjdavep (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently upgraded my Hoya Super HMC filters to the Hoya HD line and am very pleased. The new HD filters are SOOOO much easier to wipe clean than the S-HMC version. They also claim to resist smudges thanks to the improved coating. I can't speak on the B+W line, but when I was shopping it was my second option.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2011)

The B+W MRC filters have a reputation for being much easier to clean than the Hoya S-HMC line. Sounds like with the Hoya HD, they're on par.


----------

